# Ike is a New Champion



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

My boy Ike earned his UKC Champion title this weekend!!!!

Ike earned 4 1st. place wins in his class, earned 4 first place wins in best male, and placed 2nd and 4th in herding group









I will post pictures as soon as I get them









I am so proud of my boy!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Go bear dog!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, Ike has proven to be a lot of fun in the show ring


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations!! Atta boy, Ike!!!!!


Susan and Grace GSD


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

Good grief, I should have looked at the pics on your website BEFORE I hit the send key. He's gorgeous and a sable and you do SAR, now I'm just downright jealous. ;-) Congrats again!

Susan and Grace GSD


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

YEAHHH!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Susan thanks, Yes I do so enjoy SAR and Max my male lives to search









Thank Mary. I need to call you. check your email


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Congrats Ike! Yes, pictures, he's such a gorgeous little bear.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah for Ike!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks. I had a picture taken at the show but wont get it for about a week. will post it as soon as I get it


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Great news on the Ikester!! Can't wait to see photo!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks I wish the ones my friend took were better


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulation! 4 1st place, that is amazing!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yeah Ikey boy!! a HUGE conrats! Can't wait to see the pic of that handsome dude)


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, Ike did amazing being it was his first show and his first real outing.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go Ike!


----------



## kearanentalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Very impressive! Love all the titles you have!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah, Max does have a lot of titles but he's about to step down and let someone else earn a few.

I can't wait until Enzo is ready!!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats! 

And kudos to UKC for recognizing the European type!


----------

